# First Tren Cycle!!! Help



## juicer08 (Aug 18, 2009)

whats up fellas new to the forum hoping you huys can give me some good advice im 21 220 with 12% bf i have done two cycles just test on the first at 500mg a week and the second test 500mg and deca 200mg and im about to start the third as follows...

1-8Tren E 500mg /week

1-10Test E 250mg/ week

1-6winni 50mg Ed

PCT

HCG 2500iu weeks 10 and 11

12-15 clomid 100mged and nolvadex 40mged

any advise on anything... im open to all suggestions and wanna learn everything i can


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd stay far away from tren. It is brutal.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 18, 2009)

You will want to run the test as high or higher than the tren.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 18, 2009)

Flip the Test and Tren doses, and it looks like a solid plan to me.


----------



## juicer08 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats exactly what i have got from everyone its seems but i did get a different opinion on the matter if you have time please read over it, it does make some sense..

 If youinsist on running test with your tren reduce it and increase the tren.

Personely I think a Tren cycle should have 600mg a week or more of Tren in it! The Test should be their to support the Tren not the other way around. Just because all kinds of people have done it ass backwards does not mean it has to continue to be done that way. 

So try 600mg-700mg or Tren a week and only 200mg a week of test! First whenyou come off cycle you will keep much more of the mass you gained witht he tren then you could ever hope to keep with test! Second by keeping the Test at lower elvels you willmore then likely shed a lot more fat. Test get's inthe way of fat lose the more fat you have. 

On top of the above you can avoid having to run Novdex or anythign else if you keep the test low untiol you come off cycle and need to do PCT. As the test increase's so does your estrogen and chances of bitch tits and lactating when useing Tren. If you do not have estrogen in the body then it does not matter how much Tren you run you will never start lactating. How do we reduce the amount of estrogen in the body as a man you reduce test and you reduce estrogen. Now if you had a bodyfat at 6% or less it would less of an issue but at 12% you are going to be converting plenty of test to estrogen even at 200mg a week keep in mind your body would only have 7mg of test a day manufactured so it would not have to worry about high estrogen levels from 12% body fat but when you all of a sudden have 200mg a week that is a 28 times increase in what it normaly has at it's dispossale. 

If you take 600mg of Tren and 200mg of Test a week it is going to function in the body like you have 2000mg or AAS because of the hard core binding and anabolic and adrogenic effects of Tren combined witht he Test. Your body will behave like it has 285 times more AAS in it then it would naturaly have just becasue the number's I am tossing out look small compared to some guys monster stacks does nto make them less effective. You have to think of the big picture and how much you will keep comeing off. Any time a cycle is made up of lots of test or Dbol or the like you always lose more then you keep going off cycle or I should say many lose more then they keep. Deca and Tren if they are the main steeroid used the dominate steroids inthe cycles will always produce ligtly less gains but you will keep more of it when you come off.......SO would you rather gain 35-40lbs and lose all but 15lbs when you come off or would you rather gain 25lbs and keep 20lbs of it whenyou come off.

Another thing to keep in mind people talk about some steroids shuttingyou done...Well a single dose of 100mg of test will shut done natural test production. Tren at low doses say around 40mg will likly do the same so since you already have both of them in the cycle at does that will shut you done any ways why go nuts and make huge progress short term just to lose most of it when you come off. On top of that if you run test as high as you wanted to you will not burn any fat off unless you diet but noone dietson a bulking cycle......If you reduce the test to the level I suggest and increase the tren you will burn a lot more fat wich means that anythign you keep will look that much more appealing becasue you will be leaner.

In fact if you want to lose fat like a mad man the last 2-3 weeks ont he cycle push your tren doses as high as you can tolerate and cut out all test and exercise like mad!

When you come off and start your PCT make sure you add two sudafed tablets, one caffien pill and low dose asprin at each meal. Before bed take a single Benadryl tablet......This will make your PCT not sucha bitch as it will push up your energy levels, stimulate you CNS so workouts still go well and it will continue to keep the fat burning going on like mad. It will also help to keep the muscle mass you gained. It is no where near as bad as Clen in terms of how it makes you feel.

As far as your workouts go when on PCT a friend of mine has found something that he likes a lot in fact he swears by it. I do not know if I am supposed to give this info a way but I am going to any way. When the AAS are leaving your body you cortisol receptors are insane in number due to all the gear you where taking. The body increased them to trya nd cope with all the gear floating around your body to trya nd keep you from gaining too much muscle mass. What get's people in trouble is that they try to keep working out like they did on gear as they come off. Well ifyour cortisol receptors are 3-10 fold more in number then normal what do you think happens when you come off the geear but try to workout like you did on gear 



is this retarded or sane? in anyway shape or form??


----------



## quark (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd love to see a (honest) log of that!


----------



## juicer08 (Aug 18, 2009)

dude so you think this is completely insane or what man cause im about to enter in on a cycle of it because im wanna get riippeedd to the bone and then bulk again in like jan and feb and then cut again for summer but im gonna do some thing like this i guess


1-2tren e 300mg/w
1-2test e 250mg/w
3-10 tren e 500mg/w
3-10 test e 250mg/w
1-6 winni 50mg ed


pct

hcg weeks 10 & 11

12-15 clomid 100mg ed & nolva 40mg ed


what you think worth a shot or not?


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 20, 2009)

You shouldnt even be considering Tren as part of your third cycle but if you do then disregard all that rubbish that you posted regarding high dose Tren and low dose Test and do the complete opposite. Tren is a very strong drug and the sides are very fierce, thats why low dosages are recommended ESPECIALLY for a first time user.

Ditch the Winny and use either clomid or Nolv for PCT, not both. And you may want to run some adex throughout.


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

You shouldnt even be considering Tren as part of your third cycle but if you do then disregard all that rubbish that you posted regarding high dose Tren and low dose Test and do the complete opposite. Tren is a very strong drug and the sides are very fierce, thats why low dosages are recommended ESPECIALLY for a first time user.


that sounds like great advice


----------



## weldingman (Mar 1, 2010)

pirate! said:


> flip the test and tren doses, and it looks like a solid plan to me.


 
^+1


----------

